# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  أندرويد جيلي بين يصل لهواتف سوني Xperia S و Xperia acro S و Xperia SL

## mohamed73

وصل  اليوم التحديث الرسمي لهاتف Sony Xperia S لينتقل بذلك من نسخة آيس كريم  ساندوتش إلى نسخة جيلي بين برقم إصدارها 4.1.2، وحسب ما يبدو فإن التحديث  وصل لمستخدمي الهاتف بنسخته الفرنسية والذي أصبح رقم البناء الخاص به هو  6.2.B.0.200. وكانت قد ذكرت الشركة في حسابها الرسمي باللغة الفرنسية بأن نسخة أندرويد 4.1.2 قد بدأت في الوصول لبعض الأجهزة التي تملك رقم إصدار محدد.
بالإضافة  إلى ذلك، فقد أعلنت سوني اليوم عبر أحد حساباتها على موقع تويتر أن تحديث  أندرويد 4.1.2 (جيلي بين) سيصل ابتداءً من اليوم لمستخدمي جهازي Xperia  acro S و Xperia SL، بالإضافة إلى تأكيدها وصول النسخة لهاتف Xperia S  أيضًا.
كما أشارت الشركة أن هاتف Xperia ion سيلحق بهم قريبًا ليصله التحديث هو الآخر، إلا أنها لم تحدد وقتًا واضحًا لذلك، مع العلم أنها سبق وأعلنت أن التحديث سيصل لهذه الأجهزة الأربعة في نفس الفترة تقريبًا.
ومن  المفترض أن يبدأ التحديث بالوصول إلى كافة المناطق تدريجيًا خلال الأيام  والأسابيع القادمة، وليس عليك إلا ترقب وصوله إلى جهازك. في حال وصلك  التحديث.
Xperia Blog: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

